# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  [Preview] PC Engines Alix1b

## alasondro

Ευχάριστα νέα για τους απανταχού πορωμένους με τα embedded....
Πριν λίγες μέρες βγήκε ο διάδοχος του wrap που ακούει στο όνομα Alix.
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ http://www.pcengines.ch/alix1b.htm .

Μερικά specs


```
CPU: 433 or 500 MHz AMD Geode LX
DRAM: 128 or 256 MB SDRAM on board
Storage: CompactFlash socket, 44 pin IDE
Power: 12V DC, DC-DC converter on board. No bulky ATX PSU needed.
Expansion: miniPCI + PCI + LPC + optional I2C
Connectivity: 1 Ethernet channel (Via VT6105M)
I/O: 2 COM, 4 USB, 1 LPT, audio, VGA
Board size: 6.7 x 6.7" (miniITX), low profile.
Firmware: Award BIOS
```

Παρέλαβα ένα τέτοιο board πριν δύο τρείς μέρες και φαίνεται πολλά υποσχόμενο. Με ευκολία έτρεξε openwrt και αν και δεν το δοκίμασα δεν νομίζω να υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα με mikrotik.....Λόγω έλειψης χρόνου και καρτών δεν πρόλαβα να τρέξω κάποιο bandwidth test αλλά θα επανέρθω στις επόμενες ημέρες με τα απότελέσματα.....

----------


## Valis

sexy  ::  Από τιμή πως πάει;

----------


## trendy

Η τιμή του;
Πάντως μετράει αρκετά η onboard μνήμη, το minipci και η 12vdc τροφοδοσία του.

----------


## papashark

Νομίζω 109 στην Ελβετία (βάλε μεταφορικά, δασμούς, εκτελωνισμό, ΦΠΑ).

Φοβερό μηχανάκι, όντως πολλά υποσχόμενο αλλά για ειδικές εφαρμογές, δεν πρόκειτε να αντικαταστήσει τα PC μας στην ταράτσα, εκτός αν θέλει κάποιος να στήνει κάθε IF και ξεχωριστό μηχανάκι, και όλα με ethernet σε έναν router.

Alasondro, θα κάνεις καμιά δοκιμή να δεις πόσο bandwidth σηκώνει ΜΤ και nstreme ?  :: 

Πάντως ετοιμάζονται και καινούργια Routeboard και κάτι ακούγετε για 1000Mhz επεξεργαστή !!!

----------


## alasondro

> Alasondro, θα κάνεις καμιά δοκιμή να δεις πόσο bandwidth σηκώνει ΜΤ και nstreme ?


Ναι αύριο θα κάτσω να κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές και θα ενημερώσω....Ελπίζω πάντως τα δύο λίνκ (όχι σε nstreme) να τα σηκώνει....

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Alasondro, θα κάνεις καμιά δοκιμή να δεις πόσο bandwidth σηκώνει ΜΤ και nstreme ? 
> 
> 
> Ναι αύριο θα κάτσω να κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές και θα ενημερώσω....Ελπίζω πάντως τα δύο λίνκ (όχι σε nstreme) να τα σηκώνει....


Eμένα με ενδιαφέρει το 1 με τσίτα τα γκάζια  :: 

Το ονειρεύομαι κάτω από το feeder, πιασμένο στο μπράτσο  ::

----------


## Valis

> Το ονειρεύομαι κάτω από το feeder, πιασμένο στο μπράτσο


Τι όνειρα και αυτά!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

http://www.czfree-ol.net/forum/viewtopi ... =2745#2745

----------


## VFXCode

Η αρχιτεκτονικη του επεξεργαστη ειναι χ86??

----------


## trendy

Ναι.

----------


## acoul

> Άλλος ένας έρωτας...


μην μπερδεύεις τον έρωτα με την σχέση. ο έρωτας είναι όπως η τρέλα, αγιάτρευτος και δεν φεύγει ποτέ ...

----------


## mazout

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mazout
> 
> Τι μαρκας CF ακριβως χρησιμοποιεις?
> 
> 
> SanDisk (έχω δοκιμάσει και άλλες, SimpleTech, Lexar, Kingston)
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Ωραια.... Δηλαδη το μονο που μου μενει να δοκιμασω ειναι να κανω install το ΜΤ μεσω cf2ide adaptor γιατι με το netinstall ισως τροει κολλημα. Θα το δοκιμασω και θα ενημερωσω. Ευχαριστω πολυ.....!!!!!!!

----------


## mazout

Μολις το δοκιμασα και πηρα ξανα τα @@ μου. Εκανα install το ΜΤ σε μια 256 kingston με cf2ide adaptor σε ενα pc. Το ΜΤ στο pc ετρεχε μια χαρα. Εβαλα την CF στο alix3c2 και τα αποτελεσματα τα βλεπετε στην εικονα που εχω κανει attach. Κολλημενο και δεν κανει τιποτα. Καμια αλλη ιδεα? Να παω στου http://www.aerial.net και να το γυρισω με την μια πισω???

----------


## acoul

κάνε μια προσπάθεια να περάσεις αυτό το image να δεις αν κάνει boot. μπορεί το πρόβλημα να είναι στον τρόπο που γράφεις την CF.

----------


## mazout

Εβαλα το image που εδωσες στην cf με το physdiskwrite. Την εβαλα στο alix και οταν Bootarei κανει τρελα πραγματα. Δες attach.... Και δεν τελειωνει ποτε. Βγαζει συνεχεια τα ιδια γρηγορα.

----------


## mazout

Σε κατι αλλες εκδοσεις openwrt που κυκλοφορουν εδω αλλα και στο site openwrt παει να bootarei αλλα κολλαει. Δες attach.

----------


## nc

Ξαναβάλε Mikrotik όπως πριν και αλλαξε τους παραμέτρους του Hyperterminal στα παρακάτω:

9600 8 Ν 1 None (δες εικόνα)

----------


## pathfinder

Δεν κανεις και κανα BIOS update. Εγω που εβαλα το pfsense ηθελε BIOS upgrade για να δουλεψει σωστα!

----------


## mazout

> Ξαναβάλε Mikrotik όπως πριν και αλλαξε τους παραμέτρους του Hyperterminal στα παρακάτω:
> 
> 9600 8 Ν 1 None (δες εικόνα)


Αφου το clock του alix ειναι στα 38400 πως θα το βαλω τ Hyperterminal τσα 9600?? Δεν το βλεπει ετσι καθολου. Να αλλαξω λες και το clock του alix στα 9600? Τι σχεση ομως μπορει να εχει αυτο?

----------


## acoul

> Σε κατι αλλες εκδοσεις openwrt που κυκλοφορουν εδω αλλα και στο site openwrt παει να bootarei αλλα κολλαει. Δες attach.


μάλλον υπάρχει πρόβλημα στον τρόπο που γράφεις την CF. σε εμένα παίζει κανονικά. μπορείς να βρεις κάποιο άλλο CF reader/writer ?

----------


## nc

> Δεν κανεις και κανα BIOS update.


Εχει το τελευταίο, 0.99.

----------


## mazout

> Δεν κανεις και κανα BIOS update. Εγω που εβαλα το pfsense ηθελε BIOS upgrade για να δουλεψει σωστα!


Εχω κανει.....

----------


## nc

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nc
> 
> Ξαναβάλε Mikrotik όπως πριν και αλλαξε τους παραμέτρους του Hyperterminal στα παρακάτω:
> 
> 9600 8 Ν 1 None (δες εικόνα)
> 
> 
> Αφου το clock του alix ειναι στα 38400 πως θα το βαλω τ Hyperterminal τσα 9600?? Δεν το βλεπει ετσι καθολου. Να αλλαξω λες και το clock του alix στα 9600? Τι σχεση ομως μπορει να εχει αυτο?


Κανε ΜΟΝΟ αυτό που σου είπα παραπάνω και ανέβασε ένα Print Screen.

----------


## mazout

Εχουμε και λεμε.
3ο attach εκανα αυτο που ειπες. αλλα φυσικα γιατι ειναι 38400 το alix και 9600 το pc δεν μπορουν να επικοινωνησουν οποτε δεν δείχνει τιποτα.
2ο οι ρυθμισεις του Bios
1o εκανα install Το Μτ με neiinstall στην ιδια καρτα. 

Γενικα σε καθε reboot κανει τα δικα του. Εδω πριν 1 βδομαδα καταφερα και του εβαλα openwrt και τωρα κολλαει στο boot. ΟΤΙ ΝΑΝΑΙ...!!!!!!!

----------


## mazout

Τωρα εκανα install αλλη εκδοση την 2.9.6 και να τα αποτεσματα. Κολλαει εκει και μετα κανει restart και μετα πεταει ξανα αυτα τα GRUP.

----------


## mazout

Λοιπον για να μην σε πεδευω αλλο. Πες μου 2 ακομα πραγματακια για να να συγκρινω. Αν τα εχουμε κανει ολα ιδια τοτ σημαινει οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με το alix μου.

1ον Οι ρυθμίσεις στο bios το δικο σου ειναι ιδιες με αυτες τις δικες μου?
2ον Ποια ακριβως εκδοση του MT εχεις βαλει?

----------


## nc

> 1ον Οι ρυθμίσεις στο bios το δικο σου ειναι ιδιες με αυτες τις δικες μου?


Ναι.




> 2ον Ποια ακριβως εκδοση του MT εχεις βαλει?


2.9.27

----------


## mazout

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mazout
> 
> 1ον Οι ρυθμίσεις στο bios το δικο σου ειναι ιδιες με αυτες τις δικες μου?
> 
> 
> Ναι.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ε αρα εχουμε κανει τα ιδια πραγματα. Αυτα ακριβως εχω κανει και εγω απο την αρχη, Τι να πω μαλλον εχει προβλημα το alix. Ετσι δεν ειναι???

----------


## nc

> Τι να πω μαλλον εχει προβλημα το alix. Ετσι δεν ειναι???


Δεν ξέρω, διάγνωση από απόσταση ΔΕΝ κάνω.

----------


## acoul

> Ε αρα εχουμε κανει τα ιδια πραγματα. Αυτα ακριβως εχω κανει και εγω απο την αρχη, Τι να πω μαλλον εχει προβλημα το alix. Ετσι δεν ειναι???


πριν το γυρίσεις πίσω και μπορείς να κατεβάσεις 21Mb , κάνε μια δοκιμή και με αυτό το iso friendly image να δεις αν κάνει boot.

----------


## mazout

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mazout
> 
> Ε αρα εχουμε κανει τα ιδια πραγματα. Αυτα ακριβως εχω κανει και εγω απο την αρχη, Τι να πω μαλλον εχει προβλημα το alix. Ετσι δεν ειναι???
> 
> 
> πριν το γυρίσεις πίσω και μπορείς να κατεβάσεις 21Mb , κάνε μια δοκιμή και με αυτό το iso friendly image να δεις αν κάνει boot.



Με αυτο bootare επιτελους. Αυτη η εκδοση ειναι ολοκληρωμενη? Υπαρχει κανενας οδηγος για το πως ρυθμιζω τις καρτες τωρα και γενικα routing κτλπ. Εγω που θελω ΜΤ τωρα τι κανουμε? Τι προτείνεις?

----------


## acoul

ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ

----------


## ysam

Είδα και εγώ απάντηση και λέω λες? Μπααααα

Η ερώτηση ήταν άλλη...




> Εγω που θελω ΜΤ τωρα τι κανουμε? Τι προτείνεις?


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mazout

Μαλλον ειναι γραφτο να παιξει το alix Μονο με openwrt. Καιρος να μαθω και κατι αλλο. Μια τελευται ερωτηση. Καταφερα να αλλαξω ip στην lan καρτα και ετσι το χειριζομαι τωρα με telnet. Εχω βαλει πανω και μια cm9 καρτουλα αλλα στο αρχειο που ρυθμισα για την λαν καρτα δεν βλεπω πουθενα να λεει για wireless? Δεν μπορει να δει την cm9 ή πρεπει να γραψω με το χερι ολεσ τις παραμετρους? Δεν επρεπε να εμφανιζει κατι απο default??

Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για την βοηθεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## acoul

> Είδα και εγώ απάντηση και λέω λες? Μπααααα
> 
> Η ερώτηση ήταν άλλη...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εγω που θελω ΜΤ τωρα τι κανουμε? Τι προτείνεις?


καλά εσύ θα βάλεις openwrt σε μια άλλη ζωή ... αυτά κάνει το σέηλς ... λινουξά μου ...

----------


## acoul

> Μαλλον ειναι γραφτο να παιξει το alix Μονο με openwrt. Καιρος να μαθω και κατι αλλο. Μια τελευται ερωτηση. Καταφερα να αλλαξω ip στην lan καρτα και ετσι το χειριζομαι τωρα με telnet. Εχω βαλει πανω και μια cm9 καρτουλα αλλα στο αρχειο που ρυθμισα για την λαν καρτα δεν βλεπω πουθενα να λεει για wireless? Δεν μπορει να δει την cm9 ή πρεπει να γραψω με το χερι ολεσ τις παραμετρους? Δεν επρεπε να εμφανιζει κατι απο default??
> 
> Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για την βοηθεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


super !! welcome to the ... matrix

ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ και εδώ

----------


## mazout

Δηλαδη αυτην η εκδοση openwrt που εχω βαλει δεν εχει μεσα τουσ madwifi drivers? θα πρεπει να τους κανω install εγω? Αντα καλο μου καψιμο με το openwrt.....

----------


## acoul

αν το openwrt βγαίνει στο Internet μέσω proxy τότε μπορείς να κάνεις το ακόλουθο:


```
export http_proxy=proxy.xyz.zyx:3128
export ftp_proxy=proxy.xyz.zyx:3128
```

αν βγαίνει απευθείας το παραπάνω δεν χρειάζεται.


```
rm /etc/resolv.conf
vi /etc/resolv.conf
```

βάλε ένα dns που να έχεις πρόσβαση από το lan:


```
nameserver dns.xyz.zyx
```



```
vi /etc/ipkg.conf
```

άλλαξε το src snapshots:


```
src snapshots http://wifi.ozo.com/airo/openwrt/fir...10180/packages
```

και μετά:


```
ipkg update
ipkg install kmod-madwifi
```

----------


## enaon

Πάντως έχει δίκιο ο nc, το 38400 είναι η ταχύτητα που έχεις ρυθμίσει το alix, και εκεί επικοινωνείς μέχρι να πάρει τον έλεγχο το mikrotik, όπου θα πρέπει να επικοινωνείς με την ταχύτητα που έχεις ορίσει εκεί. 
Σε αυτήν την φώτο https://www.awmn/forum/download.php?id=21514 , μοιάζει καθαρά ότι στο τέλος που παίρνει τον έλεγχο το mikrotik, αλλάξει την ταχύτητα της σειριακής.

Δοκίμασε διάφορες ταχύτητες, ή κάνε εκκίνηση του mtik από ένα pc και δές στο winbox-ports, την ταχύτητα της πόρτας. Όχι ότι αν βλέπεις τι δεν πάει καλά είναι επιτυχία, αλλά είναι καλύτερα από το να μην βλέπεις τίποτα.

----------


## ysam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> Είδα και εγώ απάντηση και λέω λες? Μπααααα
> 
> Η ερώτηση ήταν άλλη...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ψιτ με openwrt έπαιζα πριν έρθεις εδώ.. εκεί που είσαι ήμουνα και εκεί που είμαι θα έρθεις....

Επίσης πριν από το wrt έπαιζα με linux pc... way back..

----------


## acoul

> Ψιτ με openwrt έπαιζα πριν έρθεις εδώ.. εκεί που είσαι ήμουνα και εκεί που είμαι θα έρθεις....
> 
> Επίσης πριν από το wrt έπαιζα με linux pc... way back..


ότι πεις τσιφ

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> ...


Ο acoul θα έρθει στο MT;  ::  Θεός φυλάξοι!  ::

----------


## mazout

> Πάντως έχει δίκιο ο nc, το 38400 είναι η ταχύτητα που έχεις ρυθμίσει το alix, και εκεί επικοινωνείς μέχρι να πάρει τον έλεγχο το mikrotik, όπου θα πρέπει να επικοινωνείς με την ταχύτητα που έχεις ορίσει εκεί. 
> Σε αυτήν την φώτο https://www.awmn/forum/download.php?id=21514 , μοιάζει καθαρά ότι στο τέλος που παίρνει τον έλεγχο το mikrotik, αλλάξει την ταχύτητα της σειριακής.
> 
> Δοκίμασε διάφορες ταχύτητες, ή κάνε εκκίνηση του mtik από ένα pc και δές στο winbox-ports, την ταχύτητα της πόρτας. Όχι ότι αν βλέπεις τι δεν πάει καλά είναι επιτυχία, αλλά είναι καλύτερα από το να μην βλέπεις τίποτα.


Εισαι ΦΟΒΕΡΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Μου το εξηγησες πολυ καλα και τελικα καταφερα να το κανω. Δεν πηγε καθολου ο νους μου οτι το ΜΤ αλλαζει την ταχυτητα επικοινωνιας και γιαυτο δεν το εβλεπα. 

Ευχαριστω παιδια........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## enaon

Ωραία, μία ψυχή λιγότερη στο ισπανικό τρένο του acoul.  :: 

Για την επόμενη φορά γενικά πάντως, και μίας το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι δεν μπορούσες να δέις το mtik, υπάρχει η λύση του winbox και του mac-connect. 
 ::  Ανοίγεις το πρόγραμμα winbox από το pc, συνδέεις το alix με το pc (cross ή με ένα switch) και πατάς τις 3 τελίτσες δίπλα στο connect. 
To winbox βρίσκει το mikrotik (alix) και μπορείς να συνδεθείς, ακόμα και χωρίς να έχεις βάλει διευθηνση IP.

Με την ευκαιρία να πώ ότι έπαιξα με το alix.1c, πολύ ωραίο αλλά κάνει το εξής:
Με βασική debian sarge, κολλάει στο grub αν δεν έχει το monitor συνδεδεμένο. Δοκίμασα fb=false γιατί διάβασα ότι ίσως φταίει το menu, αλλά δεν κατάφερα να το κάνω να ξεκινήσει χωρίς μόνιτορ με μαλακό τρόπο, οπότε πήρα ένα βύσματάκι και έβαλα μία αντισταση (50Ω διάβασα, περίπου 500 βρήκα και έβαλα) ανάμεσα στα πινάκια 12 και 5, και το κούμπωσα στην vga.

----------


## mazout

> Ωραία, μία ψυχή λιγότερη στο ισπανικό τρένο του acoul. 
> 
> Για την επόμενη φορά γενικά πάντως, και μίας το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι δεν μπορούσες να δέις το mtik, υπάρχει η λύση του winbox και του mac-connect. 
>  Ανοίγεις το πρόγραμμα winbox από το pc, συνδέεις το alix με το pc (cross ή με ένα switch) και πατάς τις 3 τελίτσες δίπλα στο connect. 
> To winbox βρίσκει το mikrotik (alix) και μπορείς να συνδεθείς, ακόμα και χωρίς να έχεις βάλει διευθηνση IP.


Αυτο το ηξερα αλλα αφου δεν εβλεπα να μπαινει απο κοσολα υπεθεσα οτι δεν αρχιζει καθολου το ΜΤ οποτε δεν εκανα προσπαθεια με το winbox.
Τωρα μενει να δουμε ποσα Μβιτ routarei.
Thanks και παλι σε ολους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## acoul

τον χάσαμε τον πελάτη ...

----------


## bedazzled

> Ωραία, μία ψυχή λιγότερη στο *ισπανικό τρένο* του acoul.


Γιατί ισπανικό;  :: 




> τον χάσαμε τον πελάτη ...


Δεν είσαι καλός στο σέηλς.  ::

----------


## baskin

> τον χάσαμε τον πελάτη ...


Τον τρόμαξες και εσύ με τα vi και τις κονσόλες.

Πες του για τα 50Μbps TCP και τα 80Mbps UDP να τον γλυκάνεις και μετά ένα ipkg install nano.

Τα σέηλς, τα σέηλς, δίκιο έχει ο bedazzled.

----------


## mazout

> τον χάσαμε τον πελάτη ...


Οχι ρε με τιποτα. Ειναι καλο καψιμο το Openwrt. Το εχω σε αλλη CF οποτε προσπαθω να το μαθω.

Αλλα γιατι ηθελα να κανω γρηγορα την δουλεια μου προτίμησα προς το παρόν ΜΤ. Το μεγαλο μπαμ θα γινει οταν τελειοποιηθεί το GUI του openwrt.

----------


## enaon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από enaon
> 
> Ωραία, μία ψυχή λιγότερη στο *ισπανικό τρένο* του acoul. 
> 
> 
> Γιατί ισπανικό;


  :: 

Chris De Burgh
Spanish Train And Other Stories




> There's a Spanish train that runs between
> Guadalquivir and old Saville,
> ..
> But above his bed just a-waiting for the dead,
> Was Acoul with a twinkle in his eye,
> ..

----------


## pkent79

Δεν θέλω να μάθω πως φτιάχνεται το προφιτερόλ, να το φάω θέλω...
Γνωστή ατάκα του Ελληνικού κινηματογράφου.

Υπάρχουν στιγμές που απλά θες να κάνεις κάτι γρήγορα και εύκολα.

Υ.Γ. Όλοι οι servers που διαχειρίζομαι τρέχουν Gentoo Linux και ασχολούμαι με hardware programming and design, άρα δεν τα θέλω όλα έτοιμα, αλλά για κάποια δεν είμαι διατεθιμένος να χαλάσω χρόνο.  ::

----------


## JB172

> Δεν θέλω να μάθω πως φτιάχνεται το προφιτερόλ, να το φάω θέλω...
> Γνωστή ατάκα του Ελληνικού κινηματογράφου.


Μαζί σου!
Καλό είναι όμως και να ξέρουμε μέσες-άκρες από τι υλικά είναι φτιαγμένο,
πόσο μερακλής είναι ο ζαχαροπλάστης, και άλλα τέτοια ωραία.

----------


## alasondro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alasondro
> 
> δονε
> 
> 
> Αργησες λίγο, αλλά το πέτυχες!  
> Αντε να μας καθαρίσει κανένας mod τώρα.


ναι ρε γαμώτο...και γενικά στην παπαρολογία είμαι πολύ έμπειρος...δεν ξέρω έχω πέσει τώρα τελευταία  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> ναι ρε γαμώτο...και γενικά στην παπαρολογία είμαι πολύ έμπειρος...δεν ξέρω έχω πέσει τώρα τελευταία


οι πεταλούδες φταίνε ...

από ότι φαίνεται υπάρχει ένα μικρό θεματάκι με το alix & τον kernel 2.6.24 ...

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## fon_hussan

Πράγματι κάτι έκανα/κάτι πήγε στραβά και δεν το βρίσκω. Θα το κοιτάξω το απόγευμα.  :: 

Και εξακολουθώ να μην το βρίσκω στις 26/03/2008 !!!!

----------


## [email protected]

Τελικά υπάρχει κάποιος χριστιανός (ή αλλόθρησκος έστω) να μας δώσει καποιες μετρήσεις για αυτα τα μηχανάκια, σε ενα κλασικο configuration AWMN?
πχ με zebra και 2 ή 3 a links και linux (πχ openwrt) συμπεριφέροναι αξιοπρεπώς; ο 4πλος παιζει σε αυτο με την PCI?

----------


## [email protected]

Το αναμενόμενο Routerboard 433AH me 680Mhz CPU λογικα θα ειναι πιο γρήγορο; +εχει 3 mPCI + 3LAN. Αν βγει συντομα openwrt για αυτο ισως το χτυπησω

----------


## Vigor

> πχ με zebra και 2 *ή 3 a links* και linux (πχ openwrt) συμπεριφέροναι αξιοπρεπώς; ο 4πλος παιζει σε αυτο με την PCI?


Μάλλον δεν έχεις κάνει τον κόπο να δεις την product line των Alix. Θα διαπίστωνες πως δεν υπάρχει μοντέλο με 3 miniPCI.
Επίσης δεν υπάρχει μοντέλο με PCI, αλλά με miniPCI Express.

Όσον αφορά τις δυνατότητες του ALIX2C2, ορίστε ένα bandwidth test στην Receive direction της Ethernet του, το οποίο
προσομοιώνει (ει δυνατόν) τις passthrough δυνατότητες του εν λόγω board:

----------


## costas43gr

> PC Engines ALIX.1C (LX800 / 256 MB / miniITX)
> 
> CPU: 433 or 500 MHz AMD Geode LX
> DRAM: 128 or 256 MB SDRAM on board
> Storage: CompactFlash socket, 44 pin IDE
> Power: 12V DC, DC-DC converter on board. No bulky ATX PSU needed.
> Expansion: miniPCI + *PCI* + LPC + optional I2C
> Connectivity: 1 Ethernet channel (Via VT6105M 10/100)
> I/O: 2 COM, 4 USB, 1 LPT, audio, VGA
> ...


Υπάρχει με pci...απλά είναι miniITX, μάλλον αυτό εννοεί, δεν βλέπω να το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς....  ::

----------


## [email protected]

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από [email protected]
> 
> πχ με zebra και 2 *ή 3 a links* και linux (πχ openwrt) συμπεριφέροναι αξιοπρεπώς; ο 4πλος παιζει σε αυτο με την PCI?
> 
> 
> Μάλλον δεν έχεις κάνει τον κόπο να δεις την product line των Alix. Θα διαπίστωνες πως δεν υπάρχει μοντέλο με 3 miniPCI.
> Επίσης δεν υπάρχει μοντέλο με PCI, αλλά με miniPCI Express.
> 
> Όσον αφορά τις δυνατότητες του ALIX2C2, ορίστε ένα bandwidth test στην Receive direction της Ethernet του, το οποίο
> προσομοιώνει (ει δυνατόν) τις passthrough δυνατότητες του εν λόγω board:


1)Μάλλον δεν έχεις κανει τον κόπο να δεις τον τίτλο του thread που αναφερεται στο Alix 1B για το οποίο υπαρχει και Link στο πρωτο Post. Αν το ανοιξεις εχει και μια φωτογραφια του board, αυτό το ασπρο κατακορυφο slot ειναι PCI

2) Εκτος απο την πιθανοτητα για εως και 5 links (4πλος + miniPCI στο 1B) υπάρχει και η δυνατοτητα χρησης του 2C2 με ενα επιπλεον μηχανακι με bridged το wirelless και wired interface στη δευτερη ethernet του 2C2, οποτε νατα τα 3 backbone links.

3) Ενθαρυντική η μέτρηση που δινεις, αν και απεχει απο τη χρηση AWMN κομβο με routing και firewall.

Για το 2C2 υπάρχει καποιο (αλουμινενιο) κουτι με ετοιμες τρυπες για N-type βυσματα;

----------


## Vigor

> 1)Μάλλον δεν έχεις κανει τον κόπο να δεις τον τίτλο του thread που αναφερεται στο Alix 1B για το οποίο υπαρχει και Link στο πρωτο Post. Αν το ανοιξεις εχει και μια φωτογραφια του board, αυτό το ασπρο κατακορυφο slot ειναι PCI


Το συγκεκριμένο board (Alix.1b) υπήρξε ως beta έκδοση, αντικαταστάθηκε από τη σειρά Alix.1C.

----------


## [email protected]

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από [email protected]
> 
> 1)Μάλλον δεν έχεις κανει τον κόπο να δεις τον τίτλο του thread που αναφερεται στο Alix 1B για το οποίο υπαρχει και Link στο πρωτο Post. Αν το ανοιξεις εχει και μια φωτογραφια του board, αυτό το ασπρο κατακορυφο slot ειναι PCI
> 
> 
> Το συγκεκριμένο board (Alix.1b) υπήρξε ως beta έκδοση, αντικαταστάθηκε από τη σειρά Alix.1C.



Και το Alix 1C έχει PCI πάντως, για την ακριβεια τα χαρακτηριστικα και οι φωτογραφιες ειναι ακριβως τα ιδια

----------

